# Greater Clearwater Area



## WHYMETWO (Apr 15, 2015)

Retiring in about 5 years

We are looking for Condo's in this area. We want a view of the water or a golf course. We want to be able to walk to shopping andrestaurants.
We also need the community to be small pet friendly.

Does anybody have any recommendations? or experience?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 15, 2015)

:wave:  Hi WMT.  No advice but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome WMT!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2015)

No advice but I would like to ask about a small loan?


----------



## oldman (Apr 16, 2015)

Check out Tarpon Springs, Dunedin and Palm Harbor. I especially like Palm Harbor and Dunedin.


----------



## wolfdog14230 (Apr 24, 2015)

Palm Harbor and Dunedin both nice..


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2015)

wolfdog14230 said:


> Palm Harbor and Dunedin both nice..



Hey now here's a brand new member.  Welcome and it would be cool if  you went to "introductions" so we all could say Howdy.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 30, 2015)

You can look at property on http://realtor.com


----------



## Waterlilly (Sep 12, 2015)

Agree about Palm Harbor, Dunedin always has something going on and senior friendly.  The causeway is close and not too touristy, the bike trail is great!


----------

